# Super cool early safety bicycle



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Milwaukee Bicycle Co.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/atq/6046196879.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2017)

Video on bike and auction website


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2017)

Drool.....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah, that's nice.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 21, 2017)

I saw that last night on Milwaukee craigslist and thought to myself  " that's what dreams are made of " :eek:
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Very Rare and a True Survivor........


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)

More pics and description....
this rare bike is being sold at auction closing on March 28th
metal tag on bicycle says Milwaukee Bicycle, company was founded in 1893
video tour available upon request


----------



## Iverider (Mar 21, 2017)

Link to the Auction http://baileyshonor.com/auctions/2017/OL170328/details.htm


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 24, 2017)

$2700 plus %18, today, just 4 days to go.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2017)

I got a feeling that awesome relic will draw some fairly stiff coin! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 26, 2017)

very unusual to find a machine with both fenders ,you will never find a matching pedal , unless you buy the Lozier at the Copake auction!!!  good luck ,  my 1891 model 2 ,,New Mail is 4,500


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello Wheel Folk

Anyone score this beauty ?

Know what it sold for ?

Congratz to whomever ! Nice machine - and THE way to find them.

G


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 30, 2017)

Auction web site says it sold for $4800.00 + 18% = $5664.00.


----------



## Kurt S. (Mar 30, 2017)

Pedal wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

